# How to act before, during and after cat vomits?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince just started vocalizing and threw up. I kept calm and around him before, during and after. I brought him his bowl of water (he didn't drink) and calmly cleaned the area (I made sure it was the grass from our trip just now to the garden). 

I then opened the door to the bathroom and asked if he wanted to use his own litter box (he had used Gatita's right after vomiting, because I close the bathroom door due to the A/C running and the bathroom window can't be closed). 

Then I asked him if he was all right, offered him his water again (again, he didn't drink) and refreshed his face with my wet hands (he didn't particularly enjoy it). He went to rest on top of the fridge, as he usually does after a garden visit. He's very relaxed.

Do you guys do something in particular?


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

It sounds like you did every thing you could for him. Remaining calm is the important thing. You dont want to stress him out and then maybe get more sick.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow howls like someone is killing him before he vomits so I have plenty of time to prepare. I keep a small stack of folded newspaper on top of the printer for such instances.

I locate him and when the 'glurking' starts I slip the newspaper under his head. Fold it up when he's done and toss it.

Then I do similar, I dampen a wash cloth with cold water and wipe around his mouth and paws (if he got any on them) and then I hold him for a little while. He snuggles close while I coo at him and within a few minutes he's off doing his own thing again.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww Mowmow is lucky! I've copied your great ideas, and will make sure to do that from now on. 

Like with the cardboard box, when my friend asked why I put one with the litter box, I answered "because Mowmow said" LOL she had a big question mark above her head.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I first got MowMow every time he would throw up, he would look so scared and look for a place to hide when he was done. I often wondered if someone scolded him for it. That's why I started picking him up after and soothing him. I know he doesn't do it on purpose and I don't want him to feel scared on top of feeling sick.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

When Star vomits or hacks up a hairball, he runs while doing it. Of course, most of the time I don't see when he does and I've had the distinct _pleasure_ of stepping in it. The times I have seen him do it, I clean it up, pick him up (if he wants to be held), and will cuddle him. He gets the most saddest looks on his face afterwards. And he's been with me since birth, so I don't know why he gets those looks...unless someone else in the house scolded him? My poor Pookie. :-(


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I try to cuddle my kitties when they get sick but they want nothing to do with me when it happens! They never get scared though.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

*How to act before, during and after cat vomits?* 

Clean it up and move on.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I try to cuddle my kitties when they get sick but they want nothing to do with me when it happens! They never get scared though.


Same here.

Mostly I just make sure to get there quickly so Lily doesn't start licking it up...:? I then gently get her out of the way and clean it up. She always acts like nothing happened. (I say Lily because Spencer VERY rarely throws up.)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Greenport ferals said:


> *How to act before, during and after cat vomits?*
> 
> Clean it up and move on.


Same here. And if I catch them hurking and they're on the carpet I move them onto the hard floor. They may get a "you OK?". No wiping their face or cuddling. Never even entered my mind. I guess I'm a bad mommy...


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Luckily when my cat Oreo throws up she knows better to do it on the floor, not carpet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Never even entered my mind. I guess I'm a bad mommy...


ORR...my cat is a big 'ole Mama's boy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I can go with that....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I actually say, "Good girl, good girl" and I try to pet them and make them feel okay, because I think they know it's bad somehow and I don't want them to feel bad. They usually don't want to be petted, though.

At night, though, it's a different story. I wake up at the drop of a Q-tip, so when I hear Gigi or Cleo start herking, I very softly and gently and lovingly.............SHOVE them off the bed.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I gag along with them or leave the room immediately. I try hard to stifle it but I can't help it. People or animal vomit stimulates my gag reflex. My daughter laughs at me and cleans up the mess. Then we give them love. Sometimes she'll bring the soiled paper towel to wherever I am hiding to get another good laugh at me.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

The first time Ritz threw up I called my cat mentor almost frantic and said, "Ritz THREW UP". I thought something was really wrong. My friend calmly replied, "cats do that".
Given Ritz' background (abandoned by an in-humane being), I've always been super careful to never be accusatory or blameful. So now when she throws up I ask myself, where are the paper towels, get them and the cleaning spray and clean it up. I move slowly and deliberately. Otherwise she still tends to be fearful and, depending on why she threw up, she may run a little away from me and throw up some more.
She is almost always hungry after she throws up. I give her some baby food to settle her stomach (no spices, just meat/poultry and water--WHY is there cornstarch and lemon in baby food????)
I am currently "enjoying" learning how to Pill a cat.....


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine don't like to be snuggled when they're not feeling well so usually I just stay where I am and lots of "Sweet kitty" "good kitty" "Mama loves kitty", etc. Lots of praise and lovies. Then while I'm cleaning it up I'm sure to tell them it's ok and that Mommy will clean it all up so it will be all gone. And that Mommy needed to shampoo that part of the carpet anyway so they just helped Mommy. lol

Since going grain free and about 90% canned neither of them have vomited more than twice each (about 3-4 months now).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> At night, though, it's a different story. I wake up at the drop of a Q-tip, so when I hear Gigi or Cleo start herking, I very softly and gently and lovingly.............SHOVE them off the bed.


Yup...although maybe not so gently. Maggie got shoved off the kitchen counter this morning...she started herking right over my cell phone. Of course she paid me back by not spewing on the wood floor where she landed...she bolted into the living room and did it on the area rug. Still better than on my Droid...


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

hmmm I scream "ACCCKKKK CAT PUKE INCOMING.."

yeah I don't do cat vomit or kid vomit all that well... :?
I am one of those if I hear cat/dog/kid dry heave I am a goner and end up in the bathroom myself. hehe

I guess I don't handle it all that well like some on here lololol
On the plus side, when I yell it loudly and run the entire family comes to see whats wrong so I have plenty of hands to clean it up for me :wink


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

praline said:


> hmmm I scream "ACCCKKKK CAT PUKE INCOMING.."


Thank you, this does answer my thread question.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

When my cats start to puke, my typical sudden moves have taught them to jump down from wherever, I'd really rather clean it off the floor so it's fine with me.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think somewhere along the lines of "not again", watch it happen (as usually there's no where better to throw the cat to puke nor any paper in sight), then clean it up, give my cat a pat... and, yeah... go about my day.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Heh, I'll admit it...I'm one of the "motherly" types when one of my cats throws up. It's usually Samantha (I honestly don't think either of the others have thrown up more than once maybe!), so when I start hearing 'the sound', I pick her up and move to the kitchen floor, and she sits between my legs and throws up, while I pet her and coo at her. She in turn, leans against me, and rubs up on me when she's done. So I take it as a win-win...easy clean-up, and kitty love.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OK now you guys are just making me feel bad lolol

But if I hang around I have a severe gag reflex and as soon as I hear "the sound" from human or beast I end up throwing up myself.

My kids know it and hubby knows it. Luckily hubby is an angel and helps with the throw up with kids while I do fevers and sitting up all night with them :wink


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm that way with the other end. I'm ok with horse manure, cow manure and anything big but cleaning a litter box still has me gagging three times a day and the idea of walking a dog with a poop bag...oof...


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

See, that doesn't bother me. I have dealt with some rather seriously offish diapers with the kids lol 
The poop bag doesn't get to me either. I think its the actual sound of the gagging that gets to me. Just hearing the sounds has me rushing to the bathroom.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

When one of my cats wants to vomit...I send them to the proper place to do it...lol










saves having to clean up....we did warn Sammy of the effects of too much catnip wine...but would he listen??

NUooohhhh.....lol.


----------



## Sleepysam (Jul 22, 2011)

Seems like your cats throw up a lot. Is this normal? My two never throw up. :S


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

They do and you just don't notice 

The only thing worse then having your cat throw up is NOT seeing your cat throw up :wink 

There is nothing ..and i do mean nothing worse then walking to the bathroom in the middle of the night and stepping on a wet gooey furball 
It happened to me once and OMG I about died! I didn't know what it was I stepped on :?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate the gagging vomit sound, Mitzi's is just awful when she has a hairball. In those cases I cuddle her until she brings it up. Then she just looks at me likes it's no big deal and wanders off.

Evie used to vomit all the time. She just brought it up, gave it a sniff and walked away. Sometimes she tried to eat it back down if it was particularly tasty. She didn't like fuss... it's perhaps the ONLY time she doesn't want a fuss.


----------

